# A Bit of What you Fancy



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Had to laugh at my DH today.  He had read an article in the paper about a couple who tried the experiment of having   everyday for a month.  He suggested jokingly (well not 100% jokingly  ) that maybe we could try it for his birthday in December.

I had to smile as we are currently lucky if we get more than 6 hours sleep a night and I struggle to find the time to colour the grey out of my hair.  I told him it was flattering to know that despite the haggard look I see in the mirror these days he would even contemplate it .  He said it wouldn't be a problem at all and he wouldn't have to think of Angelina Jolie once.  Bless him


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

cindyp what paper was that? i have to destroy it before dh reads the article too  

ritz


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

did the couple have any kids? .......probably not  

A
x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

lol


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I read that article and they did have kids, i think they had 3!    sod having to have s*x for a whole month, i am quite happy with once a month!


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

How Funny


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Every part of your message made me laugh Cindy and then reading the "others" replies to your message made me laugh even more.

You know what they say......its better to laugh than cry and I think a lot of us have done more than our fair share of crying so thank you for posting something that has made us all laugh!!!!!

Love
Andrea
xxxxxx


----------

